# What are the stock voltage settings?



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm trying to find someone with the stock voltage setting for 4.0.2 and 4.0.3 aosp. Only stock (or aosp) kernels, no modded kernels please. I'm just trying to compare some things and have searched everywhere for these values. Thanks.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry guess no one is running a stock kernel anymore!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Sorry Mustang guess no one is running a stock kernel anymore!


I guess not


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

I think everyone here when they first got there phone started flashing already. lol Well, that's the first thing I did before charging the phone. lol


----------



## z0mbiexx (Jun 7, 2011)

thats posted in the apex thread so probably best bet at "Stock" voltages


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

z0mbiexx said:


> thats posted in the apex thread so probably best bet at "Stock" voltages


Thanks


----------

